# Reptilien TOM.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I came across something fairly interesting on Youtube that I thought I would share with the lot of you. It's a guy in Germany who has a CRAZY reptile collection. The videos are in German so you might not be able to understand anything - but at least you can appreciate the images!

Video 1: 



Video 2: 



 (better quality)

And this is his website:

http://www.reptilien-tom.de.vu/


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

He certainly has an amazing collection, I would like to know what he's saying.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There's one part in one of the videos where they talk about when he goes to sleep he actually tags himself with info and leaves some tools outside in case he's killed by one of his poisonous snakes while he's sleeping. I could see how much I can actually translate from the videos if anyone's interested. My German is by no means perfect, but I do catch some of it.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Mettle said:


> There's one part in one of the videos where they talk about when he goes to sleep he actually tags himself with info and leaves some tools outside in case he's killed by one of his poisonous snakes while he's sleeping. I could see how much I can actually translate from the videos if anyone's interested. My German is by no means perfect, but I do catch some of it.


Wow! What can you say about that!







I guess that's getting prepared for the worst.


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice collection and vivs! He is really dedicated.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i wonder if he always feeds live mice or just for the vids?

if he always does that food bill probably sucks


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

He breed his own feeders


----------

